# Introducing G48 & G49



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Seems that we got blown out of our nest last night up on Kingsbury Grade (8000') and a kindly truck driver saw us alongside the road and brought us down to the Animal Control place. So welcome to the family G48 & G49, they're both going to be fine no injuries.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another couple of cuties, huh?... 

I'm glad to hear about the kindly truck driver, God bless him/her and you too...for helping God's creatures. 

I love their stunning red towel/blanket!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Too cute, Nab! Bless that kindly truck driver (and, of course, you for taking them in).

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, they are really cute little guys and I love the way they have their heads together.

Now, the truck driver's name wasn't Chuck was it? I immediately thought of Cindy's (AZWhitefeather) husband because it sounds like something he would do.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lucky little buggers.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS for the pictures, Nab!

Such cute LUCKY little ones!!

Please keep us updated!

Hugs and Scritches to them and all your lovelies!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

